# Got my first rejection yesterday - and I feel awesome!



## VeryStrangeMan (Dec 24, 2013)

Hey everyone.

I wanted to share my success story with you. So, yesterday I was walking in the park, and saw two girls sitting on the bench. I decided to try my luck and approach for the first time in my life. I was rejected after a couple of minutes (because I acted way too interested).

But guess what - I felt great! I talked with two pretty hot girls, exchanged some touches, *A LOT* of smiles and learned about the mistakes I made. And one thing I'm glad about - they were totally not my type of girls. High school seniors that ditched a class in order to sit in a park and smoke cigarettes. Disgusting and immature.

Anyway, one thing is for sure - girls won't physically harm you! They won't take out their gun and shoot you, or stab you with a knife, or bite you (especially not in the public place!). They will either walk away, or politely reject you. And that's it.

I experienced a huge adrenaline rush (which held me even around 20 minutes after the rejection), and adrenaline is one very addictive thing. One thing I'm sure - I will do this again as soon as I see a new opportunity!

Cheers!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Congrats bro, it was a good experience for you and now you're less afraid.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Very good !, you've made a huge step, congrats on that


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Congrats, man, always glad to see people overcome their fears. In most cases there is nothing to fear but feat itself as the saying goes.


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

Very good this will make you stronger when you fall you get back up stronger.


----------



## Tobi Atkins (Jun 5, 2015)

Legendary. Congratulations on the milestone!!


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

That sounds fun, I talked to my previous therapist about rejection therapy I only tried it once by asking for ice cream in a shoe store, I am going to try more things. This thread is inspiring.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

You know you're a boss when you get rejected and still feel like a champ.


----------



## Kovu (Jun 18, 2013)

xxDark Horse said:


> You know you're a boss when you get rejected and still feel like a champ.


Haha thats awesome


----------



## VeryStrangeMan (Dec 24, 2013)

Thank you guys for the support. Got my second rejection today, approached 3 girls at the public place. Still feeling great! Who cares what will girls or people around think about you. You didn't do anything illegal!

Too bad I simply can't see any girl hanging out by herself. It's not really easy to handle 3 girls at once!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

VeryStrangeMan said:


> Thank you guys for the support. Got my second rejection today, approached 3 girls at the public place. Still feeling great! Who cares what will girls or people around think about you. You didn't do anything illegal!
> 
> Too bad I simply can't see any girl hanging out by herself. It's not really easy to handle 3 girls at once!


What happened?


----------



## VeryStrangeMan (Dec 24, 2013)

They were three high school freshmen (don't worry, it's legal to date them in my country). 

Basically, they are pretty much not interested in anything beside Facebook, Instagram, alcohol and cigarettes (eastern Europe, nobody checks IDs here), going out to clubs (again, no ID checks). Etc. etc. No hobbies, not interested in any sports. Nothing. Shallow that shallower cannot be. Just giggling and looking at their phones and telling **** about their teachers. 

Told them I have to go to finish my term paper. I'm pretty disappointed with youth these days. I'll have to focus on my studies more intensively now, also my physical and mental condition.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I read the title and for a second I thought it says I got my first erection. 

I wouda been like congratz brah.

Replace every word that says rejection with the word erection.


----------



## Gemini11 (Feb 22, 2016)

VeryStrangeMan said:


> They were three high school freshmen (don't worry, it's legal to date them in my country).
> 
> Basically, they are pretty much not interested in anything beside Facebook, Instagram, alcohol and cigarettes (eastern Europe, nobody checks IDs here), going out to clubs (again, no ID checks). Etc. etc. No hobbies, not interested in any sports. Nothing. Shallow that shallower cannot be. Just giggling and looking at their phones and telling **** about their teachers.
> 
> Told them I have to go to finish my term paper. I'm pretty disappointed with youth these days. I'll have to focus on my studies more intensively now, also my physical and mental condition.


Sounds great!! Maybe try older girls next time though. The conversation may be more to your taste and you might make a friend.


----------



## VeryStrangeMan (Dec 24, 2013)

Unfortunately here in my town gender and age imbalance is huge, girls are either in school, or over 30. Nothing in between. Sucks a lot. But there's nothing I can do about it.


----------



## Theproof (Aug 12, 2011)

Nice bro! And remember. Nobody's immune from being rejected. It's part of the game. Took me a long time to figure this out and stop trying to make myself perfect before approaching girls.


----------



## MTCC27 (Mar 21, 2016)

I kind of want to get rejected now.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

MTCC27 said:


> I kind of want to get rejected now.


Just walk up to every girl and ask do you want to have sex? That's how you get rejected by 25 girls in 10 minutes lol.


----------



## MTCC27 (Mar 21, 2016)

xxDark Horse said:


> Just walk up to every girl and ask do you want to have sex? That's how you get rejected by 25 girls in 10 minutes lol.


Dude, that's way too risky. On the off chance that they all say yes, I don't think I have that kind of stamina. But on the other hand, I'd probably finally be able to cross getting an STD off my bucket list.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

MTCC27 said:


> Dude, that's way too risky. On the off chance that they all say yes, I don't think I have that kind of stamina. But on the other hand, I'd probably finally be able to cross getting an STD off my bucket list.


lmao, you need female refractory period in this situation so you can finish then quickly switch off to another girl.

A 10-25 minute wait period (5 if you're a stud) just to get hard again isn't worth it.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh so its not appropriate to kill a guy that asks me out?! ok ill leave my weapons at home from now on.

Good job OP! you have made an excellent start on your journey to confidence and beyond!


----------

